# Cerabis feedback ?



## morras (20/5/16)

Good morning all

I see Vapeking has the cerabis back in stock , I would realy like one but before pulling the trigger I would like some feedback and opinions from those who has one......

How many refils on the coils has been achieved so far , any dud coils out there ?

Will look out for the multitude of responses I hope to get


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/5/16)

My first coil is on approximately 50 tanks, have used both coils, none were a dud.

Only negative I can give this tank, is it mysteriously leaks from time to time, and it is totally random.

Couple of pro's have looked at it and they can't figure it out.

I use 50/50 Juice, this could be a cause (Mr. Fisher runs a similar juice, and doesn't seem to have a problem)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/16)

I'm still on my first coil... and I too get the mysterious leaks from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/5/16)

A friend of mine described the vape on ceramic as being more "dry"...


----------



## morras (20/5/16)

Thanks all , the leaks is no good.......
Any idea on what the cause of the leaks could be ?
I realy want to go the ceramic route , by the sounds of it the vapresso c cell is the best , I am just scared I land up with dud coils.......
Uncle Rob seems to be the expert in this field , what would you say I should do Rob ?


----------



## jlw777 (20/5/16)

Coil gets hot, mystery leaks seems to happen often after either blowing into the tip or opening and closing the tank too often for me.

I usually keep it open the whole day and close when I sleep.

0.5 coil hits the spot as can put higher watt to relatively reduce the ramp up time. I see vendors only have 0.9 ohm coils. 

Juice consumption is moderate, I vape quite frequently and fill up twice a day on 70vg/30pg juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/16)

morras said:


> Thanks all , the leaks is no good.......
> Any idea on what the cause of the leaks could be ?
> I realy want to go the ceramic route , by the sounds of it the vapresso c cell is the best , I am just scared I land up with dud coils.......
> Uncle Rob seems to be the expert in this field , what would you say I should do Rob ?



*Vaporesso Gemini cCell tank*. The tank has an issue with airlock and if it happens you need to loosen the juice fill top cap until you see bubbles from the coil... and that's where you leave it.

Yes dud coils are an issue but if you can test one at the Vendor then you know they will be fine.

The Cerabis tank works well apart from the odd leak... mine never leaked at all for the first week and then all of a sardine it started... it hasn't leaked for the last few days at all and I don't understand what causes it. Never had a dry hit on it.

But if you are after flavour there isn't anything to touch the Gemini with 0.9 Ohm coils.

PS I just received some new stock of the 0.5 Ohm SS cCell coils and will be playing with them next week to see how they go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/5/16)

The Vaporesso Target tank is a huge win for me.. im still on my first coil ( The one that came in the box) Since they first came out which was February I think.
No leaks, just perfect flavour with it always filled with my XXX. I Have the Gemini too and although it looks nicer.. there is no comparison, no dry hits and problems with it at all.

I have the Cerabis too and there is no comparison in flavour to the Target.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> The Vaporesso Target tank is a huge win for me.. im still on my first coil ( The one that came in the box) Since they first came out which was February I think.
> No leaks, just perfect flavour with it always filled with my XXX. I Have the Gemini too and although it looks nicer.. there is no comparison, no dry hits and problems with it at all.
> 
> I have the Cerabis too and there is no comparison in flavour to the Target.
> ...


HRH also uses the Target tank. Still on her first 0.9 ohm cCell coil, since beginning of March 2016.
I am currently on my third tank of juice in the Melo3 Mini with 0.9 ohm cCell coil unit. Great flavour, no problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

I bought 2 Cerabis tanks and a bunch of .9 coils for them, but have only used the SS tank and held the black in reserve. It leaks eventually with every tank full despite being left in vape mode except when I refill it. Fiddling with the AFC and flow control has made no difference in stopping the leaks. The flavor on a favored joose I know very well is not as good as from a cCell .9 coil.

The 3 Target tanks and all the .9 cCells used so far (from close to 50 of them I have from the same run number) have all been issue free from day one. None of the cCells in use have been replaced despite having done well over 100 tanks on some of the coils. The flavor starts as and still is better than on the Cerabis coils.

The one Gemini Sub Ohm that I have used so far (still waiting for a troll seller to get the 2nd one to me bought over a week ago that is now days after it was promised by) is a constant top and bottom leaker. Fiddled with everything, it still leaks. I run .9 cCells in it. In this one I do not have to loosen the top fill cap to avoid dry hits - it has never gave a dry hit even chain vaping (same as with the Target's). The flavor is on par with the Target tanks.

The Theorum is junk.

The 2 Avo22's and 3 Avo24's have hands down earned my favor of all the tanks I've bought recently in every category. In the end they may be all that will remain in my vape arsenal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig (23/5/16)

Andre said:


> HRH also uses the Target tank. Still on her first 0.9 ohm cCell coil, since beginning of March 2016.
> I am currently on my third tank of juice in the Melo3 Mini with 0.9 ohm cCell coil unit. Great flavour, no problems.


 Hi @Andre , I'm thinking of getting the Melo3, you happy with yours still?


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hi @Andre , I'm thinking of getting the Melo3, you happy with yours still?


Very happy, @Chezzig.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/5/16)

Seems the ceramics are still having issues, happy with my Target but almost took the leap on the cerabis. 
I think i shall hold back a bit more...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## morras (3/6/16)

Pulled the trigger on the cerabis about two weeks ago , up to now I have had no problens and no leaking, touch wood.

And advice on how I should go about to clean the tank and the coil ?


----------



## Migs (3/6/16)

I am not getting much flavour from the 0.9 cerabis coil, anyone tried the 0.4 - 0.5 coils? sometimes my 0.9 reads 1.05ohm aswell, no leaks as of yet.


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

I have had my cerabis for over a month now , flavor is great but yes is a bit "dry" , but still fantastic .
Still my first .9 coil , love the fact that you dry burn and put a new flavor in it and off you go .It has a slight leak but you can catch it when you see it well up in the air flow hole .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Oh forgot to mention that , this tank seems to use a slight vacuum to keep the juice in the tank and off your mod , and what I found is that when the juice is below the " juice holes" it will loose the vacuum and dump the last tiny bit , so easy solution , keep it topped up. Works well for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jakey (26/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> mine never leaked at all for the first week and then all of a sardine it started...


@Rob Fisher all of a sardine?!  I laughed hard at that. Not sure why. It caught me off guard I guess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (27/6/16)

Zucas said:


> Oh forgot to mention that , this tank seems to use a slight vacuum to keep the juice in the tank and off your mod , and what I found is that when the juice is below the " juice holes" it will loose the vacuum and dump the last tiny bit , so easy solution , keep it topped up. Works well for me


Exactly what I was thinking this morning. It never seems to leak when the tank is full, but once it reaches the level just above the airflow holes and it gets air when your vaping it starts leaking a bit. Once the juice is below the airflow holes, it dumps the last bit of juice.


----------

